# June 2013 Babies



## Taurus8484

Hi all,

I cant find a thread that for June babies, so thought I would start one. Im due around 5th June, first baby for hubby and I, 38 years old and cant wait to meet our little one.

Ripley - 1st June -:blue:

Peacebaby - 2nd June - :pink:

Nicola - 4th June - :pink:

Taurus8484 - 5th June - :blue:

ImJo - 6th June - :blue:

Trinity25_99 - 10th June - :pink:

Amberyll23 - 21st June -:yellow:

MMalcomb224 - 23rd June - :yellow:

Penny74 - :blue: and :pink:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi Taurus :wave:
I'm due June 4th but will be scheduled a c/section mid may as the last 4 have been em c/s. I am 35 in feb.
How have you been feeling?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Nicola,

How are you??? We are on a couple of other threads together too. Yeah I have been good lately. Finally the nausea and vomiting has disappeared so just waiting patiently to feel something.

Got told at 13 week scan that placenta is at the front and to not expect to feel anything until around 20-22 weeks, but just want something.

Have next scan on 19th Jan.


----------



## nicola ttc

Ooh 19th Jan - exciting! Are you going to find out the gender?
I had anterior placenta last time and didn't start feeling baby til about 20/21 weeks and outside movements at around 24 weeks so not too long to wait now. I know how hard it is to wait when you're desperate for those first movements though.
Do you have a feeling it's girl/boy? I'm convinced i'm having a girl.:happydance: Our next scan is Jan 22nd.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Another June baby here too! June 10th :). This Fri Jan 18th, hubby and I find out if we're team blue or pink. I am 38 and hubby is 40, this is our first baby as well. Very excited! Been feeling the baby move since Dec 26th, love it! <3


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Nicola, I have had both girl and boy dreams, so Im not sure. I think its a boy but we are staying Team Yellow so wont know for another 20 weeks. Are you finding out??

Hi Trinity!!! Oohhh you find out in a few days!!!!! Its very tempting to find out on Saturday when we have ours, especially when everyone on here seems to know what they are having.


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow 5 years of trying Trinity..........YAY your pregnant now!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Friend had baby last night, little boy named Levi Cruz.....he is so beautiful and feels surreal to know I will have one soon when I look at him. Brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## ImJo

Hi girls!

I'm Jo, 36 in March, partner has just turned 36. I have three boys, Lachlan and Lenny aged 6 who were born by c/section, and weighed 6lb 1 and 5lb 14. Malachi is 3 and was born naturally. I've just found out I'm having our 4th baby boy and I'm exactly 20 weeks today and due 6th June! - Can't wait to share my journey with you.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ImJo,

Welcome..............

Hi everyone else, how is everyone feeling??

Have my 20 week scan tomorrow so get to find out gender.........nervous


----------



## Ripley

Hi all! I'm due June 1st, I'm 38. We just had our 20 week scan. I'm having boy!

I got sent to do the 1 hr glucose test early. Slightly elevated.. So now I do the 3 hour one Monday. Baby was big so they are checking for gestational diabetes. Sigh... Hope I don't have it and baby's size comes out ok.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Feeling good :). Is anyone else have slightly swollen ankles? We had our scan on Fri to measure baby and make sure all is well and all is good though the doc found out I have a partial placenta previa, she told me not to worry to much as there is still time it will move to where it needs to be. We found out we are having a girl, and hubby and I are so happy.


----------



## ImJo

Hello Mummies, how are you all & how are the beautiful bumps? I'm beginning to get a really sore back, never really had it with Malachi my youngest. Had it with the twins though. We have plenty of snow here, driving me mad and the boys seem to have gone crazy hyper with it all but they have been tired earlier, bonus!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ripley.......Im 38, just had my 20 week scan and having a boy also......snap!!

Dont have swollen ankles yet Trinity, only if I spend a day out shopping or a day on my feet otherwise okay. Glad I have a desk job!! Had a little reflux last night but apart from that feeling good, which is great because I suffered terrribly from Week 6 to Week 16 with all day nausea and vomiting.

Dont have a sore back yet ImJo, did buy a snoogle pillow though as my hips did start to hurt a bit when I slept, so that seems to have helped.

We are in the middle of summer here, so we are hot and sweaty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImJo

I have family in Australia in Melbourne, was something like 30/40 degrees very jealous but enjoying the snow at the same time, I hope the pillow does wonders for you, I'm struggling to sleep always have been a rubbish sleeper but having kids usually gave the sleepless nights until they got into a routine something more worth it, full of love when you get the giggles and smiles at silly O'clock. 

How is everyone doing? I've seen on a few posts like this that on the first post they put everyone's due date and gender, pink, blue or yellow, maybe we should all do that? Makes it easier to know who is due etc, plus we have a while yet!


----------



## Taurus8484

Some days when it is too hot here, would love the snow too.

Have updated the first page with everyones due dates and genders.

Boys outnumbering the girls at the moment.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Got a Snoogle too! How you like it Taurus?


----------



## Taurus8484

I love my snoogle. Can't sleep without it. May never go back to a normal pillow ever.


----------



## Ripley

Hi all. Yeah I don't really know what plancenta previa is but they didn't mention anything in my scan. 

Yesterday I had the 3 hour gluclose test so I am waiting do results to see if I have gestational diabetes. I hope I don't have it. But if I don't then what explains the 97th percentile in size? No idea..

I'm starting to fill my registry which is tough for a brand new Mom! Lots of research involved.. Anyone ever do a Jack and Jill baby shower?


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi Ladies, might I join?

I am 38, DH is 39, and we are expecting our second little bundle of joy in June!! Due Date is officially set for June 28, but my guess is I will be going in for a pre-scheduled section somewhere around June 21st (but that has not been confirmed yet). I had to have a section with my DD and due to some issues with that pregnancy, I will have to have a section with this one as well.

We find out if we are having a girl/boy on Feb 1st!


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Welcome to the new ladies joining :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Amberyll23..........have added you to the front page.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well.
We found out on Tuesday that we are team :pink:
Everyone thought that anyway as i'm carrying like i carry girls (Fat arse!:haha:) but nice to actually know for sure.


----------



## MrsKTB

NA


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news Nicola........have updated the front page for you and its making the girl/boy ratio look better.

A little girl......lovely hun xx

How is everyone else feeling????? I have to say apart from the ole body complaining about carrying around extra weight, I feel remarkable good.

Its a holiday weekend here in Australia, so no work on Monday for me. Going away to our holiday home on the beach (its the summer here) so should be nice and relaxing.....

Had my first shopping spree buying little boy clothes yesterday......stills feels surreal that he is going to be here in a few months


----------



## TRINITY25_99

Still feeling good, aside from being a little emotional at times, ok quite often, lately....I wish it would go away. Lots of kicks from baby going on, loving it :).


----------



## MMalcomb224

I am due June 23rd....still have not felt the baby kick :( Have my gender ultrasound next week; REALLY looking forward to seeing my baby and hearing the heartbeat again. I don't really care if it is a boy or girl.....just want to see he/she!!! So nervous because I have not felt any movement yet!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi MMalcomb224........had added you to the front page.

Dont stress too much about movement. I have an anterior placenta and have only just started to feel him in the last few days and only to the sides or down low. Maybe you have an anterior also??


----------



## MMalcomb224

Thanks for adding me :) By next week we can add if it is a boy or a girl!!!

I am trying not to stress and have irrational fears...LOL 

At 38 and pregnant with my first child none of my friends remember these feelings or thoughts as they have happy healthy older kids!


----------



## Taurus8484

I know what you mean. Im the same 38 and first one, all my friends children are teenagers :haha:


----------



## Penny74

Hi all. I'm 38 DH is 31. We are expecting boy/girl twins in June. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Penny74......added you to front also.

Twins.....and one of each, thats lovely xx


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: ladies

Lovely thread:flower:

I'm 39, DH is 45 this is our first earth baby[-o&lt; and we are :pink: and due 2 June

I find it hard not to worry but taking it one day at a time. I feel so blessed and thankful..can't wait to have her in my arms :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well and enjoying it!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi peacebaby, added you as well.

It is hard not to worry isnt it. Cant wait to have my little bubba in my arms either.


----------

